
Wikimedia's sites are “suffering from a large and broad DDoS attack” - Typhon
https://twitter.com/StrynWM/status/1170043499045150720
======
mormegil
[https://cybermap.kaspersky.com/#startcountry=NL](https://cybermap.kaspersky.com/#startcountry=NL)

Logs (real-time) from #wikimedia-operations IRC channel can be read at
[https://wm-bot.wmflabs.org/logs/%23wikimedia-operations/2019...](https://wm-
bot.wmflabs.org/logs/%23wikimedia-operations/20190906.txt)

------
rolph
so what do you get when you click on this link?

[https://www.wikimedia.org/](https://www.wikimedia.org/)

everything works fine for me

~~~
NieDzejkob
"The connection has timed out. The server at wikimedia.org is taking too long
to respond."

